# Sand only



## NeverSalt (Oct 2, 2018)

I am turning to the pros for help....
I live on a two mile single lane unimproved private dirt road next to a lake. I have plowed it for years with gm 1500 and 2500's and both Fisher and Meyer plows (hate them both) I get into trouble when it turns into ice from say a thaw and refreeze. skating rink. Salt is the exact opposite of what i need because I don't care if the ice goes away, i just want traction on it, and in the spring the sand just becomes part of the road-no clean up. I am using whatever the highway dept offers residents I am assuming it a mix. Right now I sprinkle by hand, and just keep moving the truck which is very time consuming and tedious. I have a very low budget for a solution so I am looking for a small tailgate spreader or even a push/walk behind, sub $1000 would be awesome. It seems the only ones that get into this price point are salt only. Seed spreaders don't seam to work. so far the least expensive is a Hiniker at about $1700. Any ingenuous Yankees out there have a solution?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Buyers makes some relatively economical units - the TGS03 should be available for around the same price as that hiniker or maybe a little less. Anything in that price range will be unimpressive performance wise used with straight sand (or a very sand-heavy sand-salt mix) but will probably be better than spreading by hand for two miles.

Unfortunately, there isn't any cheap way to effectively spread wet sand. If you have a way to keep the sand dry, you might have somewhat better luck. If the sand is very wet, expect any tailgate spreader without a vibrator to tunnel _a lot _and expect to have to keep breaking it up manually as it does.

Any walk behind or spreader below $1000 will do nothing and be a total waste of your money. Don't even bother trying.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

To add to what CWREN said.....
If you were to get a tail gate spreader and use sand make sure it has a vibrator to keep the sand feeding and not bridging over. The sand needs to dry otherwise it'll freeze into a block and you'll have feeding issues.
Rather than getting sand from the DOT/hi-way department I 'd suggest you go to a gavel pit and use a sand named Squeegee








Buy enough to carry you through the winter and keep it under a covered area to keep it dry. It's aboot $12/ton where I'm at.
Here's an idea of what you should be looking for:
https://denver.craigslist.org/for/d/saltdogg-tgs06-tailgate-mount/6680973957.html


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

NeverSalt said:


> I am turning to the pros for help....
> I live on a two mile single lane unimproved private dirt road next to a lake. I have plowed it for years with gm 1500 and 2500's and both Fisher and Meyer plows (hate them both) I get into trouble when it turns into ice from say a thaw and refreeze. skating rink. Salt is the exact opposite of what i need because I don't care if the ice goes away, i just want traction on it, and in the spring the sand just becomes part of the road-no clean up. I am using whatever the highway dept offers residents I am assuming it a mix. Right now I sprinkle by hand, and just keep moving the truck which is very time consuming and tedious. I have a very low budget for a solution so I am looking for a small tailgate spreader or even a push/walk behind, sub $1000 would be awesome. It seems the only ones that get into this price point are salt only. Seed spreaders don't seam to work. so far the least expensive is a Hiniker at about $1700. Any ingenuous Yankees out there have a solution?


Tire chains with vbars or square links...
https://www.tirechain.com/275-75R-16.htm
Cheaper than a sander and less annoying than fiddling with a low budget sander and medium that may or may not freeze, clog or clump on you...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ConnorExum said:


> Tire chains with vbars or square links...
> https://www.tirechain.com/275-75R-16.htm
> Cheaper than a sander and less annoying than fiddling with a low budget sander and medium that may or may not freeze, clog or clump on you...


He asks for sander recommendations and your suggestion is "tire chains"?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ConnorExum said:


> Tire chains with vbars or square links...
> https://www.tirechain.com/275-75R-16.htm
> Cheaper than a sander and less annoying than fiddling with a low budget sander and medium that may or may not freeze, clog or clump on you...


Your feedback is severally flawed and you should go back to the 1st post and actually read/comprehend what NeverSalt is dealing with. It should become very clear what he's faced with. 
Tire chains would help the situation for the vehicle being used to plow with, I can't dispute that. What about the other vehicles that travel the private road, are they to chain up when the conditions get bad to gain access?
Have you any real life experience using a tailgate spreader to spread sand type products, if so please share.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

What about a tow behind drop spreader ?


My epoke spreader drops dry sand great and it’s 60” wide I believe


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

NeverSalt said:


> I am turning to the pros for help....
> I live on a two mile single lane unimproved private dirt road next to a lake. I have plowed it for years with gm 1500 and 2500's and both Fisher and Meyer plows (hate them both) I get into trouble when it turns into ice from say a thaw and refreeze. skating rink. Salt is the exact opposite of what i need because I don't care if the ice goes away, i just want traction on it, and in the spring the sand just becomes part of the road-no clean up. I am using whatever the highway dept offers residents I am assuming it a mix. Right now I sprinkle by hand, and just keep moving the truck which is very time consuming and tedious. I have a very low budget for a solution so I am looking for a small tailgate spreader or even a push/walk behind, sub $1000 would be awesome. It seems the only ones that get into this price point are salt only. Seed spreaders don't seam to work. so far the least expensive is a Hiniker at about $1700. Any ingenuous Yankees out there have a solution?


Maybe if you post where you're located, someone in the area could steer you in the right direction.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> He asks for sander recommendations and your suggestion is "tire chains"?





BUFF said:


> Your feedback is severally flawed and you should go back to the 1st post and actually read/comprehend what NeverSalt is dealing with. It should become very clear what he's faced with.
> Tire chains would help the situation for the vehicle being used to plow with, I can't dispute that. What about the other vehicles that travel the private road, are they to chain up when the conditions get bad to gain access?
> Have you any real life experience using a tailgate spreader to spread sand type products, if so please share.....


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

NeverSalt said:


> Salt is the exact opposite of what i need because I don't care if the ice goes away, i just want *traction on it, *and in the spring the sand just becomes part of the road-no clean up.


So, it appeared to me that NeverSalt was primarily concerned with just gaining traction on the ice and not really conquering the ice problem itself. So, since Crewn stated paraphrasing here that anything in that price range will unimpressive performance with straight sand , a mix of mostly and salt or if the sand gets wet it seemed evident that success was going to limited. And since the original poster was more concerned with traction than anything else perhaps a solution other than spreading would also be entertained.



NeverSalt said:


> Right now I sprinkle by hand, and just keep moving the truck which is *very time consuming and tedious.*


One of his big concerns seems to be convenience of the system. Clearly, sanding is the easiest choice for daily use no doubt. But, if the issue isn't as persistent as I assume perhaps the solution doesn't have to be as convenient as sanding is just far less time consuming than sanding by shovel or had 2 miles of road?

But, as we all know sand in a spreader can be difficult aespecially if it collects moisture due to humidity or worse gets wet. Nothing like a hopper full of frozen sand to ruin your day. And let's be honest the vibration function isn't always effective in breaking up hard clumps of sand or salt that is stuck together.



NeverSalt said:


> *I have a very low budget for a solution so I am looking for a small tailgate spreader or even a push/walk behind, sub $1000 would be awesome.* It seems the only ones that get into this price point are salt only. Seed spreaders don't seam to work. so far the least expensive is a Hiniker at about $1700. *Any ingenuous Yankees out there have a solution?*


Budget, obviously this sander will need to be electric and may or may not require more power than his current truck can handle. This could mean additional costs in upgrading the generation capability with a larger alternator and/or supplementing the storage capability with a secondary battery to ensure proper functionality of the sander, plow and truck. It seems to me that having a dead battery is serious problem. Also, if after every use you have drive around for 30 minutes with nothing on topping off the battery because the drain exceeds the system's ability cope with it you've just increased the operating costs of the truck in wasted fuel. And this just a hypothetical but it could happen.

Next you have the price of the medium. Since we don't know where he is he could be spending a lot for a couple of cubis yards of sand. Not to mention he might need to make a special shed or cover such material. Which also increases the cost of operating the sander system.

Finally, we have the price $1,700.00 and as I will restate crewn's comment unimpressive performance from such units with his intended medium. Okay, that got me thinking what is a simple cost effective traction orientated solution to this problem: ding , ding , ding tire chains. As far as I can see they are only inconvenient if he has to put them on and off his vehicles 100 times per season. If that is the case then ignore my suggestion and original poster has only wasted 30 seconds of time reading it.

Yes, Buff I had a 3.5 cy unit gas powered that used in the M35a2 for sanding purposes bought it used. It wasn't fun if the sand got moist from thawing and freezing cycles with high humidity and extreme temperature fluctuations.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Rather than engaging in time consuming discussion with you I'm going to hold off till the NeverSalt returns.
NeverSalt I have a couple questions for you.
Do you intend to sand the entire road?
What is the grade of the road?
Do you have space to store sand on your property?
Do you have a helper you spread sand by hand with a shovel?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

If we are throwing out completely irrational ideas... why sand it when you can just melt it....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> If we are throwing out completely irrational ideas... why sand it when you can just melt it....


One time, I had a bunch of ice packed at the end of my driveway that I couldn't break up with a shovel. I had a blowtorch that I carried in my car to unfreeze the lock on the fence here at work, so I tried that to see if it would melt the ice. Spoiler alert: it didn't.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> Spoiler alert: it didn't.


You just didn't have the right tool for the job.
Go big or go home


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Maybe a tow behind top dresser. They run sand usually and some spin some drop. 
Real CL hunt for that budget, I see used for 2500 up on eBay. 


Just a thought. Charge them more for the apps then, with great reason.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cjames808 said:


> View attachment 184523


We haven't found out where he is, but I'm pretty sure its not Florida.
His budget is $1K.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

It was merely an example of the machine type I had suggested. Also acknowledged the budget and possibly saving more or charging more or finding a Craigslist deal.

Here's a Epoke like the guy above mentioned. I have an Epoke drop sidewalk spreader and it can spread powder. It looks better any way and may or may not be closer.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> He asks for sander recommendations and your suggestion is "tire chains"?


Call me crazy but you just told the original poster: hey, anything in your price range will be mediocre when used with the medium he wants to use. And since the original poster doesn't want to spend ideally over $1700.00 what would be the point in suggesting brand x or y- you yourself just clearly stated as an expert in the field that they were all pretty comparable in their mediocrity in his intended application what options are left?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's keep with suggestions and refrain from starting a whizzing match please


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

No contest... I am completely serious I accept Cwren has superior knowledge than most here and especially me on tailgate sanders. And he basically said if you buy one don’t expect anything great from one in his $1,000 to $1,700 price range. To me that says time to change one’s strategy for dealing with the problem.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ConnorExum said:


> Call me crazy


Sure. You're crazy.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> Sure. You're crazy.


Like a Fox... but, you really didn't answer my question? If your budget only leaves you with mediocre options does it really make sense to follow that strategy? Or is it more rational to adopt a new strategy?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ConnorExum said:


> I accept Cwren has superior knowledge than most here.


I'll beat @Mark Oomkes to it and just point out that no one here thinks that


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> I'll beat @Mark Oomkes to it and just point out that no one here thinks that


I was being serious.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ConnorExum said:


> I was being serious.


You can do that.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

dieselss said:


> You can do that.


I am serious most of the time.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Original poster what is your current truck?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ConnorExum said:


> I am serious most of the time.


Then that's a scary thought


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

dieselss said:


> Then that's a scary thought


Moving on...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ConnorExum said:


> Moving on...


Yes, let's move on and back on topic


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

I wonder if a dump-box insert with a drop spreader like tailgate fill his needs better?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

ConnorExum said:


> Moving on...


You beat MJD to it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ConnorExum said:


> Tire chains with vbars or square links...
> https://www.tirechain.com/275-75R-16.htm
> Cheaper than a sander and less annoying than fiddling with a low budget sander and medium that may or may not freeze, clog or clump on you...


Pluto!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

OP, I would watch craigslist/Facebook marketplace/your platform of choice for a pintle chain gas or electric v box. It will tie up your truck bed for the winter, but if you're patient you can likely find one for what you're wanting to spend.

Also, if you watch closely and get real lucky, Boss makes a tailgate spreader that's designed for sand usage as well. TGS800 I think? @cwren2472 do you have any customers using that one?


ConnorExum said:


> I wonder if a dump-box insert with a drop spreader like tailgate fill his needs better?


How do you plan to accomplish that within his budget?


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> OP, I would watch craigslist/Facebook marketplace/your platform of choice for a pintle chain gas or electric v box. It will tie up your truck bed for the winter, but if you're patient you can likely find one for what you're wanting to spend.
> 
> Also, if you watch closely and get real lucky, Boss makes a tailgate spreader that's designed for sand usage as well. TGS800 I think? @cwren2472 do you have any customers using that one?
> 
> How do you plan to accomplish that within his budget?


I doubt he would be able to. But, it might give use a new avenue to explore.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

https://cdn2.toro.com/en/-/media/Fi...ture/2017/2017_Spreader_Materials_Poster.ashx


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

ConnorExum said:


> I wonder if a dump-box insert with a drop spreader like tailgate fill his needs better?


Sure, if you could buy all that for $1k.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ConnorExum said:


> I doubt he would be able to. But, it might give use a new avenue to explore.


So again lets suggest ideas that are not relevant. OP is wanting to spread sand on HIS budget. Look at YOUR suggestions and explain how you have helped? 
Talking to hear yourself talk again, working on your post count.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Also, if you watch closely and get real lucky, Boss makes a tailgate spreader that's designed for sand usage as well. TGS800 I think? @cwren2472 do you have any customers using that one?
> 
> How do you plan to accomplish that within his budget?


Yes, and it works well, even with sand - which it should for a tailgate spreader that's 75% the cost of a hopper spreader. Way over the OP's budget unfortunately


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> OP, I would watch craigslist/Facebook marketplace/your platform of choice for a pintle chain gas or electric v box. It will tie up your truck bed for the winter, but if you're patient you can likely find one for what you're wanting to spend.


Edit: I missed the part of the post the first time to see that you were suggesting he look for used. Still, I doubt you'll find any running TGS800 for under a grand


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> Edit: I missed the part of the post the first time to see that you were suggesting he look for used. Still, I doubt you'll find any running TGS800 for under a grand


I agree, it would be tough because they're not terribly popular, but a better alternative than some suggestions that are about as useful as putting roundup on grass to make it grow.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I agree, it would be tough because they're not terribly popular, but a better alternative than some suggestions that are about as useful as* putting roundup on grass to make it grow.*


Funny story about that...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Brndnstffrd said:


> Funny story about that...


Mislabeled container I suspect.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Mislabeled container I suspect.


My wife "helped me out" one spring and spot sprayed the dandelions... with roundup... Thanks dear... Huge help Thumbs Up


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Edit: I missed the part of the post the first time to see that you were suggesting he look for used. Still, I doubt you'll find any running TGS800 for under a grand


From what I've seen, used go for $1500 to $2100.
I just looked back to see where the OP was located and realized after his original post, he hasn't returned.That was his 1 and only post.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> OP was located and realized after his original post, he hasn't returned.That was his 1 and only post.


Like so many before him. Ah well.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Like so many before him. Ah well.


I'm guessing around the 3rd reply, he'd seen enough.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> I'm guessing around the 3rd reply, he'd seen enough.


I'll go after the 3rd post......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> I'll go after the 3rd post......


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


>


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> I'm guessing around the 3rd reply, he'd seen enough.





Mark Oomkes said:


>


Just like those nonroad legal Schmidt plows, right?

http://www.hecplows.com/prod.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ConnorExum said:


> Just like those nonroad legal Schmidt plows, right?
> 
> http://www.hecplows.com/prod.html


You're forgetting one SIGNIFICANT qualifier that I stated.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're forgetting one SIGNIFICANT qualifier that I stated.


You said show me a Site were they are road legal in the US. i think that a dealer selling them as highway plows meets that requirement.

And given this persons budget aggressive tire chains would be his easiest and most affordable option. However, they do lack some convenience. But, $150.00 per pair and 8 minutes to install and remove is a lot better than several hours of hand sanding or wasting a $1,000 on something with really unimpressive performance. At least in my book.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

maybe we should let it go and see if/when the OP comes back...and if not, I can close it


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Maybe this will get us back on track. I presume it would spread sand and could be mounted on a trailer, so the OP can hook up when he needs it.
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/for/d/salt-spreader/6705802470.html


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> Maybe this will get us back on track. I presume it would spread sand and could be mounted on a trailer, so the OP can hook up when he needs it.
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/for/d/salt-spreader/6705802470.html


I think that piece of equipment is a money pit.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

ConnorExum said:


> I think that piece of equipment is a money pit.


Maybe, this would be a better option


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> Maybe, this would be a better option
> View attachment 184637


Brings back good memories... but be honest that first sander you posted is not in fair condition as stated it is in rough condition. Even with snow tires the M35A2's open differentials will let you down even with 3.5 to 4 cubic yards or more of sand on it- it needs extra traction devices for ice.


----------



## NeverSalt (Oct 2, 2018)

I apologize to all, I got caught up in other things and never thanked you all for the wonderful suggestions. In the end I went with a Hinniker 6 yard and have only need it once since I bought it....Typical. Despite being told otherwise, it did NOT work with wet DPW sand, I had to buy sand. I should have got the 10 yard. The suggestion on the tire chains would have been fine for the plow truck, but my wife's Subaru and my Wrangler would suck as daily driver chained up up, which is what the sanding is for. I live in Southwestern NH


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

NeverSalt said:


> I apologize to all, I got caught up in other things and never thanked you all for the wonderful suggestions. In the end I went with a Hinniker 6 yard and have only need it once since I bought it....Typical. Despite being told otherwise, it did NOT work with wet DPW sand, I had to buy sand. I should have got the 10 yard. The suggestion on the tire chains would have been fine for the plow truck, but my wife's Subaru and my Wrangler would suck as daily driver chained up up, which is what the sanding is for. I live in Southwestern NH


Must have been a heck of a thing to be caught up in..... it's been aboot 1.5yrs. :laugh:


----------



## NeverSalt (Oct 2, 2018)

BUFF said:


> Must have been a heck of a thing to be caught up in..... it's been aboot 1.5yrs. :laugh:


 Yeah, unexpected Grandchild....THAT will turn your world upside down pretty fast! and he is currently a 1.5 years old...funny how that works!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NeverSalt said:


> Yeah, unexpected Grandchild....THAT will turn your world upside down pretty fast!


You didn't have a few months warning?


----------



## NeverSalt (Oct 2, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You didn't have a few months warning?


 7 WEEKS....without getting into the details the young lady was able to keep this well hidden from my son and the rest of us until she couldn't. There was also a plan to put the baby up for adoption, a decision that was rescinded on the day he was born (To my great Joy and Satisfaction!) However this put us into overdrive to help them go form 19 years olds living with their parents to parents living with their child. Regrettably they were not able to stay together, but they are doing very right by the Grandson! The best part is, I'm going to have a plow buddy!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

NeverSalt said:


> The best part is, I'm going to have a plow buddy!


And someone you can shoot, hunt and fish with too.


----------

